#ubuntu-lt 2016-11-02
<defrag> labas rytas
#ubuntu-lt 2016-11-06
<gian__> ciao a tutti, non riesco a condividere i file di un Pc ubuntu con un Pc windows e viceversa, tutto tramite samba
<nNbbnTDqLtQzJnpR> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EsJLNGVJ7E & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/15893, http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-foundation-idUSKBN12Z2SL & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774 (ctrl+f qatar) - please don't let these be buried
<yyllbfsUqPEmhDED> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EsJLNGVJ7E & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/15893, http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-foundation-idUSKBN12Z2SL & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774 (ctrl+f qatar) - please don't let these be buried
#ubuntu-lt 2019-11-02
<minde> sirex: esi gal?
<minde> spameriai spamina ubuntu.lt, yra kokiu planu apie upgrade i kita platforma?
<minde> community kaip ir jau senai nebera, tiesiog spama salinu ir tiek
<minde> gal dar yra kokiu ideju panaudoti esama data, arba pakelti ka nors naujo
